# Rejoined



## Robmac

Morning all, just rejoined.

Have I missed anything?


----------



## Minisorella

Nah! We've been waiting for you to come back


----------



## Robmac

Aw thanks Jennie.

Yeah, I realised that i was cutting off me hooter to spite me fizzog  and shuffled back in. Unfortunately, you all have a years worth of inane claptrap to endure now!


----------



## st3v3

Nice to see you Rob


----------



## mark61

Good to see you back.


----------



## Minisorella

Robmac said:


> Aw thanks Jennie.
> 
> Yeah, I realised that i was cutting off me hooter to spite me fizzog  and shuffled back in. Unfortunately, you all have a years worth of inane claptrap to endure now!


Inane is my favourite flavour of claptrap  So Rob, how are the chickens?


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Yay! You have been sorely missed!!!


----------



## Robmac

Minisorella said:


> Inane is my favourite flavour of claptrap  So Rob, how are the chickens?



There will be an update on the chickens thread later today Jennie.

They won't be messing with me again.


----------



## andyjanet

Welcome back,?i was in st Neots last week  and thought about you, must have been those thoughts that tempted you back


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Robmac said:


> There will be an update on the chickens thread later today Jennie.
> 
> They won't be messing with me again.


----------



## Wully

Nice one Rob.


----------



## runnach

Nice to hear from you again Rob,as for the dick bods encased en croute ?


----------



## Robmac

channa said:


> Nice to hear from you again Rob,as for the dick bods encased en croute ?



Thanks Andrew,

Nothing so macarbre I'm afraid, I'm sure that they died and were replaced by Julie with similar looking stock. Either that or they must be as old as Tom! (Stonedaddy).

But they have been relocated...


----------



## trevskoda

WElcome back,i hear you have a contract out with KFC.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Robmac said:


> *But they have been relocated...*



... is that to a specially built secure brick home for chickens?


----------



## Admin




----------



## Martin P

Robmac said:


> Morning all, just rejoined.
> 
> Have I missed anything?


Mostly the usual old bollocks.
Sorry to say Seamus is off sick though
Good to have you back mate


----------



## The laird

Rejoined my ar-e rejoicing I am
Welcome home best news for a while
Cock a hoop
Look forward to your posts again mate


----------



## r4dent

Luke 15:7    Go on you know you want to look it up!


----------



## The laird

r4dent said:


> Luke 15:7    Go on you know you want to look it up!


Very true


----------



## Robmac

r4dent said:


> Luke 15:7    Go on you know you want to look it up!



Yep, I'm repentething like a good 'un.

(Yeah I looked it up!)


----------



## Robmac

The laird said:


> Rejoined my ar-e rejoicing I am
> Welcome home best news for a while
> Cock a hoop
> Look forward to your posts again mate



Thanks Gordon.

I thought it would be wrong to deprive you of my sparkling wit and repartee any longer mate.

(also lining myself up for a full Scottish breakfast)


----------



## Admin

Robmac said:


> Thanks Gordon.
> 
> I thought it would be wrong to deprive you of my sparkling wit and repartee any longer mate.
> 
> (also lining myself up for a full Scottish breakfast)


Yum, tatty scones


----------



## The laird

Robmac said:


> Thanks Gordon.
> 
> I thought it would be wrong to deprive you of my sparkling wit and repartee any longer mate.
> 
> (also lining myself up for a full Scottish breakfast)


Charge on me auld mate anytime


----------



## Robmac

Geeky Philip said:


> Yum, tatty scones
> View attachment 76165



Not to mention SBP Phil!


----------



## The laird

I looked it up as well not curious just frgn nosey


----------



## GreggBear

Welcome to the hotel California Robmac
You can check out any time you like, but you can never leave.....


----------



## Deleted member 56601

Welcome back Rob


----------



## 2cv

Great that you’re back Rob, never been the same here without you.


----------



## Sharon the Cat

I thought I recognised that lovely avatar. Welcome back.


----------



## Martin P

2cv said:


> Great that you’re back Rob, never been the same here without you.


Well, it's been ok!


----------



## caledonia

Good to see you back Rob. Things ain’t been the same without you mate.


----------



## harrow

channa said:


> Nice to hear from you again Rob,as for the dick bods encased en croute ?


dick bods, is that like a sausage roll with dicks in it ?


----------



## StreetSleeper

Robmac said:


> Morning all, just rejoined.
> 
> Have I missed anything?



Hello Blob,
You been away?

Rae


----------



## n brown

hi Rob -  have you been away ?


----------



## Robmac

n brown said:


> hi Rob -  have you been away ?





StreetSleeper said:


> Hello Blob,
> You been away?
> 
> Rae



Hi Nigel, Hi Wae,

Yeah but thought I'd better come back and tell you what I've been up to for the past year.

I ate a pie last wednesday, not much apart from that really.


----------



## Wooie1958

And about time


----------



## campervanannie

Brexits done now Rob you can safely come out of the chicken shed


----------



## Robmac

campervanannie said:


> Brexits done now Rob you can safely come out of the chicken shed View attachment 76173



The chicken shed is no more Annie, (although they do have a new one).

Great to hear from you x


----------



## yorkslass

Your ears must have been burning Rob..... Tom was reminiscing about your joint escapades last night,


----------



## Robmac

yorkslass said:


> Your ears must have been burning Rob..... Tom was reminiscing about your joint escapades last night,



Thanks Sue.

I bet he mentioned about when you had to show us where are vans were?


----------



## Tezza33

Welcome back Rob, we keep going in to Sainsburys on the A1 hoping to see you but nothing, book up for some meets now


----------



## Old Man Down

Welcome back Rob


----------



## Robmac

Tezza33 said:


> Welcome back Rob, we keep going in to Sainsburys on the A1 hoping to see you but nothing, book up for some meets now


 
That'll be at Biggleswade Terry, we don't go there much (there be dragons!)

Look forward to seeing you and Maggie at the meets. It's been a long time.


----------



## Robmac

Old Man Down said:


> Welcome back Rob



Cheers Alan.


----------



## Wully

20000 likes and 18000 posts in one afternoon weve nae chance at the raffles now.


----------



## GinaRon

We add our welcomes to everyone elses.  Gina&Ron


----------



## Canalsman

Glad you're back


----------



## izwozral

Robmac The Grey is back????? About friggin time too, you have been truly missed mate, you really have. 

I am so happy I may just buy you some platinum hair dye.

Welcome back Rob.

Woo Hoo!


----------



## Robmac

izwozral said:


> Robmac The Grey is back????? About friggin time too, you have been truly missed mate, you really have.
> 
> I am so happy I may just buy you some platinum hair dye.
> 
> Welcome back Rob.
> 
> Woo Hoo!



My highlights could do with a bit of touching up Ral, in some lights my thatch can almost look white would you believe!

Thanks mate.


----------



## Robmac

Wully said:


> 20000 likes and 18000 posts in one afternoon weve nae chance at the raffles now.



I need a few wins so I can afford one of your therapy sessions Wully.

Good to hear from you Doc.


----------



## izwozral

Robmac said:


> My highlights could do with a bit of touching up Ral, in some lights my thatch can almost look white would you believe!
> 
> Thanks mate.



Funny innit, I was chatting to Tom this morning and he mentioned that you had been in touch, I asked him to pass on my good wishes next time he sees you. As Sue mentioned, we were having a bit of a giggle about your turkey herding walk after you've had a couple of halves of shandy.
Once seen never forgotten!


----------



## Robmac

izwozral said:


> Funny innit, I was chatting to Tom this morning and he mentioned that you had been in touch, I asked him to pass on my good wishes next time he sees you. As Sue mentioned, we were having a bit of a giggle about your turkey herding walk after you've had a couple of halves of shandy.
> Once seen never forgotten!



herding turkeys to market.... I've done that walk a few times Ral. And I did get taken home by ambulance a couple of weeks ago!

Not quite turned into a vest wearin' southern shandy drinker yet though!


----------



## izwozral

Cheapskate, pay for a bleedin' taxi like the rest of us!


----------



## Robmac

izwozral said:


> Cheapskate, pay for a bleedin' taxi like the rest of us!



No Ral.

I've had the police and an ambulance take me home recently when they have thought that because I was in jeans and a tee shirt walking down the bypass that I would freeze to death. I just need the fire brigade now to complete the set.

Everytime a police or ambulance siren goes by my local now, the landlord shouts "taxi for Rob"


----------



## Pauljenny

It was all getting too sensible, on here.
Let's get back to the old values.
Welcome back , Rob.


----------



## Pauljenny

Good news..
Ral and I can have a rest from posting absolute bollox  now....  Over to you...!
Well, after this one last post.


----------



## Robmac

Pauljenny said:


> Good news..
> Ral and I can have a rest from posting absolute bollox  now....  Over to you...!
> Well, after this one last post.



You can always rely on me Paul, talking bollox is my middle name.

Which can be quite embarrassing when I go to renew my passport!


----------



## jeanette

izwozral said:


> Robmac The Grey is back????? About friggin time too, you have been truly missed mate, you really have.
> 
> I am so happy I may just buy you some platinum hair dye.
> 
> Welcome back Rob.
> 
> Woo Hoo!


Grey....you told me they were platinum!!..Welcome back Rob


----------



## izwozral

Ambulance, police, fire brigade, don't forget the coast guard and mountain rescue.

Then you can truly call yourself hard-core!


----------



## Robmac

izwozral said:


> ...Then you can truly call yourself hard-core!



Not until the hearse Ral!


----------



## Silver sprinter

Welcome  home


----------



## Geraldine

Welcome back Rob. Made me smile when I saw your avatar and comment on that cooking thingy bob.
Hope you plan to get to afew meets this year. The new forest one that Martin and Sue organise was great fun last year.
Cheers David and Mandie ( Truffle no more,sorry to say ).


----------



## paulhelenwilko

Welcome back Rob !


----------



## Robmac

Geraldine said:


> Welcome back Rob. Made me smile when I saw your avatar and comment on that cooking thingy bob.
> Hope you plan to get to afew meets this year. The new forest one that Martin and Sue organise was great fun last year.
> Cheers David and Mandie ( Truffle no more,sorry to say ).



Hi David,

will be good to see you both again, hoping to get to the New Forest, it's one of my favourite place.

I did hear about Truffle, really sorry to hear that.


----------



## Robmac

paulhelenwilko said:


> Welcome back Rob !



Thanks Paul and Helen,

Catch up soon hopefully


----------



## sparrks

A right long olwd flounce - welcome back Rob


----------



## rugbyken

wellcome rob


----------



## Haaamster

Who is this Robmac fella, anyone know?


----------



## Robmac

Haaamster said:


> Who is this Robmac fella, anyone know?



Tall good looking bloke Paul, with a shock of platinum hair.


----------



## Haaamster

Ah! I remembered you when my wallet started sobbing.


----------



## Robmac

Haaamster said:


> Ah! I remembered you when my wallet started sobbing.



You going to Whitwell Paul?

If so remember to bring plenty of dollar.


----------



## Haaamster

Blimey you've only been gone a year, it's gonna take longer than that for my finances to recover from paying for all your beer.
No Whitwell for me mate I'm afraid.


----------



## n brown

Robmac said:


> Tall good looking bloke Paul, with a shock of platinum hair.


i remember average height with shocking hair


----------



## Robmac

n brown said:


> i remember average height with shocking hair



Oi Nigel!

I've had 'work' you know.


----------



## martinmartin

Robmac said:


> Morning all, just rejoined.
> 
> Have I missed anything? Brexit...welcome back.


----------



## 5andy

Yes, great to see your posting again Rob. Meets were never the same.........not better, not worse just a lot more sober!


----------



## Robmac

5andy said:


> Yes, great to see your posting again Rob. Meets were never the same.........not better, not worse just a lot more sober!



Look forward to meeting up again soon Sandy.


----------



## stonedaddy

So you are back on here as well. Come on who owes yer money.
.... Tom ....


----------



## Robmac

stonedaddy said:


> So you are back on here as well. Come on who owes yer money.
> .... Tom ....



Don't you remember that 50 quid I lent you Tom.

And if you don't it was 100 quid!


----------



## Mrs Mossy

Rob glad you're back see you son


----------



## campervanannie

Mrs Mossy said:


> Rob glad you're back see you son


Back and adopted by the Mrs Mossy.


----------



## Fazerloz

Robmac said:


> Morning all, just rejoined.
> 
> Have I missed anything?


Only a load of old boll☆☆☆s. Welcome back.


----------



## molly 2

82 new member replies   must be a record  bazz


----------



## Robmac

molly 2 said:


> 82 new member replies   must be a record  bazz



I think most of the posts on this thread are from me Bazz!


----------



## Herbenny

Robbbbbbbbb !!!!! So nice to see you back ....you was missed my friend. 
We hope to meet up soon x


----------



## Robmac

Herbenny said:


> Robbbbbbbbb !!!!! So nice to see you back ....you was missed my friend.
> We hope to meet up soon x



Can't wait Jaq x

Be good to have a beer with that tosser of a husband of yours too!


----------



## Tezza33

Robmac said:


> Be good to have a beer with that tosser of a husband of yours too!


It is good that you haven't lost that smooth talking side of you Rob, there are not many smooth talking platinum haired people like you and me around these days 

Me in my hayday


----------



## carol

Blimey, what brought this on ... have all your other friends deserted you for some reason? Xx


----------



## Robmac

Tezza33 said:


> It is good that you haven't lost that smooth talking side of you Rob, there are not many smooth talking platinum haired people like you and me around these days
> 
> Me in my haydayView attachment 76262



Gifted people we are Terry - Gifted


----------



## Robmac

carol said:


> Blimey, what brought this on ... have all your other friends deserted you for some reason? Xx



Don't you worry your pretty little head about it Carol x


----------



## barryd

Great to see you back in the fold Rob.


----------



## Robmac

barryd said:


> Great to see you back in the fold Rob.



Thanks Barry.

Still strummin'?


----------



## Martin P

Strummin
I just can't put down this old guitar
Im Strummin
Singing my song just for you
Thinking
You'd listen as long as I'm playing
My strummins and pickins
May terrify chickens
But Im strummin these chords
Just for you


To the tune of Crazy

Ill get my coat


----------



## Robmac

Martin P said:


> Strummin
> I just can't put down this old guitar
> Im Strummin
> Singing my song just for you
> Thinking
> You'd listen as long as I'm playing
> My strummins and pickins
> May terrify chickens
> But Im strummin these chords
> Just for you
> 
> 
> To the tune of Crazy
> 
> Ill get my coat



The wildcamping bard strikes again!

Nice one Martin.


----------



## Pauljenny

Herbenny said:


> Robbbbbbbbb !!!!! So nice to see you back ....you was *missed* my friend.
> We hope to meet up soon x


Surely, a typo there..
Easy to confuse the letter *m* with the letter *p  *
When typing in a hurry.


----------



## Robmac

Pauljenny said:


> Surely, a typo there..
> Easy to confuse the letter *m* with the letter *p  *
> When typing in a hurry.



I misread it at first Paul.

I thought Jaq said 'so nice to see YOUR back'


----------



## barryd

Robmac said:


> Thanks Barry.
> 
> Still strummin'?



Oh yeah! Strummin, Bassing, Synthing and now learning the Harp (Harmonica) which arrived yesterday.

Fill yer boots! 








						Bazza Bingo
					






					www.youtube.com


----------



## Wisewoman

Hi Robmac, I had a bit of a distant year or so due to people having the audacity to die! When I started poking my nose in again a few weeks ago, I wondered where you'd gone! 

Really good to see you back again!
Melissa


----------



## Robmac

Wisewoman said:


> Hi Robmac, I had a bit of a distant year or so due to people having the audacity to die! When I started poking my nose in again a few weeks ago, I wondered where you'd gone!
> 
> Really good to see you back again!
> Melissa



Thanks Melissa.

Yeah, I've had 4 good friends die in the last couple of months, in fact I am actually at my best man's funeral in Loughborough next Wednesday, so you may see me stumbling about!

Great to hear from you.


----------



## Wisewoman

Robmac said:


> Thanks Melissa.
> 
> Yeah, I've had 4 good friends die in the last couple of months, in fact I am actually at my best man's funeral in Loughborough next Wednesday, so you may see me stumbling about!
> 
> Great to hear from you.


Hi there,
Sorry to hear about your best man. Will you be in the area long? I'm actually off in the van this Friday and probably coming back that Wednesday or Thursday. It would be fun to meet up if doable?
All the best,
Melissa


----------



## Robmac

Wisewoman said:


> Hi there,
> Sorry to hear about your best man. Will you be in the area long? I'm actually off in the van this Friday and probably coming back that Wednesday or Thursday. It would be fun to meet up if doable?
> All the best,
> Melissa



Unfortunately not, I have to be back in St Neots on Thursday morning for yet another funeral.

I do get to Loughborough quite a bit these days, usually to visit my dad who is in a care home nearby. Next time I will let you know and see if you are about.


----------



## phillybarbour

Good to see you back.


----------

